# Training routine after total thyroidectomy



## Devlin (Sep 26, 2005)

I had a total thyroidectomy over 2 years ago and have taken Levoxyl every since.  5 months ago I started weight training 3-4 days a week and cardio 5-6 days a week.  While my weight remained the same give or take 2-3 pounds, I've lost fat and toned up, but now I've hit a wall.  I've started to feel like I did when I was hypo-thyroid with no meds (tired all the time, dry skin, mood swings especially depression, general crappy feeling).  Had the routine free T3, free T4, TSH levels done and of course I'm within normal limits, however my free T3 and free T4 have decreased a bit.

Was wondering what training routines those who have had total thyroidectomies or who have had their thyroids de-activated (became hypo-thyroid) via radioactive iodine follow.  What medications do you prefer..synthroid, levoxyl, Armour, combo of levoxyl & cytomel?  Have you had to have your doseages adjusted as you gain muscle?  Do you seem to need a higher dose when training?

Thanks for the help, advise, suggestions.


----------



## 6GP2008 (Feb 15, 2011)

Devlin said:


> I had a total thyroidectomy over 2 years ago and have taken Levoxyl every since.  5 months ago I started weight training 3-4 days a week and cardio 5-6 days a week.  While my weight remained the same give or take 2-3 pounds, I've lost fat and toned up, but now I've hit a wall.  I've started to feel like I did when I was hypo-thyroid with no meds (tired all the time, dry skin, mood swings especially depression, general crappy feeling).  Had the routine free T3, free T4, TSH levels done and of course I'm within normal limits, however my free T3 and free T4 have decreased a bit.
> 
> Was wondering what training routines those who have had total thyroidectomies or who have had their thyroids de-activated (became hypo-thyroid) via radioactive iodine follow.  What medications do you prefer..synthroid, levoxyl, Armour, combo of levoxyl & cytomel?  Have you had to have your doseages adjusted as you gain muscle?  Do you seem to need a higher dose when training?
> 
> Thanks for the help, advise, suggestions.



I need help with this as well.  Any suggestions would help.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 15, 2011)

Had my mine removed by radioactive iodine. I use Levoxyl. I started Syntroid. I see no difference in the two. 

Before training I was on 175mcg at a lean 180lbs @ 5' 10". As I've progressed I've slowly had the dose moved up to 250mcg at 220lbs. 

When it comes to training I train how I want. I like to increase strength with heavy low reps x 5. I like to finish my movements with increasing reps and decreasing weight. My low reps are as low as 3. My high reps pass a least 30. Total sets are at least 10 on any exercise.


----------



## ezsway (Feb 18, 2011)

*Only hypothyroidism*

I only have hypothyroidism and I take levoxyl. As far as the blah feeling you describe, I felt the same way and made the personal decision to try anti-depressants. This was a hard decision for me, but it helped. Something else that helps me is a high dose of fish oil throughout the day. Anywhere from 2-5 grams with every meal. It is not a miracle supplement, but it makes me feel better overall. Good luck to you. I hope you find what works for you.
As for training, I am having good success with 5-3-1.


----------



## Built (Feb 18, 2011)

6GP2008, you resurrected a thread from 2005 for this, but let's see how we can help anyway. What dose are you on?


----------

